# Tecumseh Dead HMSK100



## bobzam (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, first snow storm and my snow blower has died. It was running rough. 10 years old and moderate usage. I always put stabilizer in at the end of the season. It was running rough, surging. I wasn't able to open the choke all the way (not normal). I tinkered with the float and thought it was ok. Then as I was talking to a neighbor, the idle seemed to sky rocket and then a sound unlike any other caused it to shut down. It sounded like someone threw a bolt into the engine. Oil is coming out from the side, it is officially dead. My question to those that tinker with these...should I just buy a new motor (I'm guessing $300-$400)? Is the old motor worth rebuilding? Where should I buy my new one? Should I break the old one down and sell parts? Carb, electric star, anything else of value?

Good day,
Bob


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

bobzam
I would bet if you remove the electric starter you will see a crack or hole in the block. I will say you threw a rod. How was the oil? full and new?
I've fixed maybe a dozen of these over the years but if you don't do it correctly, you can have even more trouble...so my opinion is to check out a new motor.

snoman


----------



## bobzam (Jan 23, 2005)

I have thrown a rod in a car and I would say the sounds were the same. The oil was full and looked good. I changed it mid season last year. I'm looking for a reliable source (best price) for the replacement engine.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i would price a short block ,complete is going to be high


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I have to agree with scrench...going with a shortblock is going to be your cheapest option.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah better to short block it. being that most of the parts from the old one can be used. maily the crank if not bad and gears and all can be used as well as the carb and starter. they all can bring themselves big $$$$$$$.


----------



## bobzam (Jan 23, 2005)

I have found a complete Snow King HMSK100-159471 for $350 delivered. It has the electric start which mine has. Is that reasonable? I was thinking of then parting out mine.

Bob


----------



## bobzam (Jan 23, 2005)

OK I think now I am short blocking it. Can anyone recommend a supplier? Or, should I just go to my local repair shop?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

local repair shop should be able to do it and order the block and all parts needed that can't be scrapped from the old one.


----------



## bobzam (Jan 23, 2005)

Fear has forced me to go ahead and get the complete new engine, Tulsaenginewarehouse $416 delivered and I will say quickly. I am back running again. Now, is it worth having the carb rebuilt, new short block, etc. - and sell on ebay or do I abandon it?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i'd go ahead and just get the carb if it was good go ahead and sell all the parts on ebay just the way they are. people will use em. the carb alone would fetch 50 or 60 bucks if its in good shape. the crank maybe 70 and the head if thats head if thats good around 5 to 10 bucks and the flywheel maybe 30 or 40 if in good shape. starter if good around 30 bucks as well. coil maybe 10.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i would keep it for parts


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah you could do that but thats what i did, and well now i have a shed full of the crap. flywheels, carbs etc.


----------

